# Happy coders day in florida!



## KristieStokesCPC (Apr 15, 2009)

Happy coder's day to all floridians!!! Hope you have a absolutely wonderful day :d


----------



## cpccaperton (Apr 15, 2009)

*Happy Coders Day!*

Isn't it great to have something to celebrate besides paying taxes on April 15th!  Happy Coders Day to you too!  Thanks for remembering and for giving us another reason to smile today!


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Apr 15, 2009)

It is great....I don't think that my boss knows it is coders day, but that is ok, I know  I think it is fabulous!

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## JennKCPMA (Apr 15, 2010)

*Happy Coder's Day to Florida!!!*

Have a great day!


----------



## cpccaperton (Apr 15, 2010)

Now there's three of us that know about Fl Coder's Day!  I think more of the coders should take time to celebrate our career and the fact that we have an official proclamation to support our efforts!


----------



## mokie162 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Elizabeth Monique Spencer Senior Coding Analyst CPC-H*

Happy coder's day to all coders in sunny florida!!!!!


----------



## rudnickim57 (Apr 15, 2013)

Happy Coder's Day  from Jacksonville Florida !!! Have a blessed day !!!


----------



## umcanes4 (Apr 15, 2013)

I didnt know there was a "Coder's day".. awesome!!!

Happy Coder's day from Orlando, Florida. Hope all of you have a beautiful day


----------



## MnTwins29 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Just Florida??*

Boo hoo....guess the other 49 states better get crackin'!    

Also ironic that it comes the day after a  birthday celebration - HIPAA turned 10 yesterday.   How many threw a big birthday bash??


----------



## pclaybaugh (Apr 15, 2015)

Happy Florida Coder's Day, then...yipee!
Who knew and why aren't we promoting this a bit more. I wonder if the local chapters are aware. Incedently, where is the list of important *medical* coder dates?


----------

